# bulmers light ad



## Frank (20 Jul 2007)

Hi all what is the spanish sounding song on the bulmers light ad.

It is annoying me.


----------



## Purple (20 Jul 2007)

Frank said:


> It is annoying me.


The song or not knowing what it is?


----------



## Caveat (20 Jul 2007)

"A Minha Menina by the bees off the Sunshine Hit Me album"

...according to a Boards.ie poster


----------



## Frank (20 Jul 2007)

Purple 

Not so helpful

Caveat Nice one thanks


----------

